# Dishonored 2



## Alok (Jun 15, 2015)




----------



## Piyush (Jun 15, 2015)

Im hyped.


----------



## Alok (Jun 15, 2015)

Emily is awesome 

- - - Updated - - -

Story:

Dishonored 2 is set 15 years after the Lord Regent has been vanquished and the dreaded Rat Plague has passed into history. An otherworldly usurper has seized the throne from Empress Emily Kaldwin, leaving the fate of the Isles hanging in the balance. As either Emily Kaldwin or Corvo Attano, travel beyond the legendary streets of Dunwall to Karnaca – a once-dazzling coastal city that holds the key to restoring Emily to power. Armed with the mark of the Outsider and powerful new supernatural abilities, hunt down your enemies and forever alter the fate of the Empire.

We also heard during the end of the livestream that Emily has completely different animations and powers as opposed to Corvo. Unfortunately there will be no co-op with both of them. You make your choice at the beginning on whom to play, and then you cannot switch between them.

On top of that, can check a few official stills in the gallery below, showcasing the lovely and dark visual of the upcoming sequel of Dishonored, which will come for PS4, Xbox One and PC.


----------



## snap (Jun 15, 2015)

The 1st game was awesome cant wait for this


----------



## gameranand (Jun 15, 2015)

Well 2 protagonist for entire game means 2-4 gameplays in total or maybe more. Would be worth the money for sure.


----------



## Faun (Jun 15, 2015)

I didn't like the first game though I completed it. I can't figure out what irked me about it. Don't really look forward to playing this.


----------



## Alok (Jun 15, 2015)

I liked first game very much. Yeah graphically it was not good but I liked gameplay. Dagger and skills were impressive. Stealth was good. "where are you!" still echoes in my mind


----------



## 007 (Jun 15, 2015)

Awesome! Looking forward to it..


----------



## quad_core (Jun 16, 2015)

Faun said:


> I didn't like the first game though I completed it. I can't figure out what irked me about it. Don't really look forward to playing this.



I too didnt like the first game . I stopped it after some time


----------



## Piyush (Jun 16, 2015)

Faun said:


> I didn't like the first game though I completed it. I can't figure out what irked me about it. Don't really look forward to playing this.



I liked the different and some unique set of powers, apart from that everythinhg else was same as other rpg-combat game.

- - - Updated - - -

If Im gonna play this one, it'd be only for female protagonist.


----------



## gameranand (Jun 16, 2015)

Piyush said:


> If Im gonna play this one, it'd be *only for female protagonist*.



Well I'll play for nice gameplay as well.


----------



## Alok (Jun 16, 2015)

I'm in to block and counter with the dagger


----------



## Cyberghost (May 3, 2016)

Dishonored 2 releases on November 11, 2016.


----------



## Alok (May 3, 2016)

Recently played a few fps with wii motion controller (on wii emulator) and its quite an experience, if some PC dev could come up with such tech in games it would be awesome.


----------



## Cyberghost (May 4, 2016)

DISHONORED 2 PC version might skip STEAM


----------



## pkkumarcool (May 5, 2016)

Dishonoured is my fav game in recent year over ac.witched,batman etc.Cant wait for Dishonoured 2


----------



## gameranand (May 6, 2016)

alienempire said:


> DISHONORED 2 PC version might skip STEAM


If Bethesda have any brain then they wouldn't do that. They should do things like Ubi and GOG. Sell game on all platforms, I mean look at Ubi. Their Division or Rainbow games are big success because they have much larger audience. And now look at EA games, how many times do we actually go to Origin to buy or see if a new game has been launched or not. There are so few games that I bought from Origin. I don't even care about NFS or any series EA is working. They always were $hitty publishers and now they have declined their sales due to their own foolishness and greed.
I am fine with my games being on different platforms but many are not and for a SP game, well I must say that many many will just skip the game than having a single game in Bethesda account.


----------



## Cyberghost (Jun 13, 2016)

​
Now Available in STEAM to preorder for ₹2999


----------



## Alok (Jun 13, 2016)

Good so it's on steam. High price atm, looking for physical copy.


----------



## 007 (Jun 13, 2016)

Alok said:


> Good so it's on steam. High price atm, looking for physical copy.


Too bad that won't work like it did for XCOM 2. Physical copy priced at ₹2999 as well.  

Sent from my RN3


----------



## Alok (Jun 13, 2016)

007 said:


> Too bad that won't work like it did for XCOM 2. Physical copy priced at ₹2999 as well.
> 
> Sent from my RN3



Damn. No buy for me until 75% off then .


----------



## BakBob (Jun 13, 2016)

Pre order already available. Also you get Dishonored 1 Definitive edition free with it


----------



## 007 (Sep 13, 2016)

Corvo Gameplay Trailer


----------



## 007 (Oct 3, 2016)

Clockwork Mansion Gameplay Trailer (Low Chaos)



Clockwork Mansion Gameplay Trailer (High Chaos)


----------



## 007 (Oct 7, 2016)

Daring Escapes - Gameplay Trailer


----------



## Vigneshs87 (Oct 25, 2016)

Excited for this one. Dishonored 1 was great.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 007 (Oct 27, 2016)

Emily Kaldwin - Spotlight


----------



## 007 (Oct 29, 2016)

Gameplay with developer


----------



## 007 (Nov 2, 2016)

Corvo Attano - Spotlight



- - - Updated - - -

*System requirements:*

Minimum:


    Windows 7/8/10 (64-bit versions)
    Intel Core i5-2400/AMD FX-8320 or better
    8 GB RAM
    60 GB free HDD space
    NVIDIA GTX 660 2GB/AMD Radeon HD 7970 3GB or better
    Contains a single disc
    Download of additional files from Steam is required to run the game
    Requires Steam activation
Recommended:


    Windows 10 (64-bit versions)
    Intel Core i7-4770/AMD FX-8350 or better
    16 GB RAM
    60 GB free HDD space
    NVIDIA GTX 1060 6GB/AMD Radeon RX 480 8GB or better
    Contains a single disc
    Download of additional files from Steam is required to run the game
    Requires Steam activation
 PC drivers: 



    NVIDIA: 375.70
    AMD: 16.10.2


----------



## gameranand (Nov 2, 2016)

I really want to support this game but with Bethesda's policies with sales lately on steam. Its hard to support them on my level. Such pricing for Fallout 4, 50% sale for decade old games. Thanks but no thanks Bethesda, I can skip a few games from you and won't be dead without playing your games.


----------



## 007 (Nov 2, 2016)

^yeah no regional pricing whatsoever. Even I haven't bought fo4 yet. And I doubt I'll buy in the near future. 

Sent from my RN3


----------



## gameranand (Nov 3, 2016)

Hell, forget about regional pricing. They actually priced it more than conversion on Dollars. Also whats up with giving $hitty discount all of the sudden anyway. They used to give good discounts on their game. Looks like they are too much filled with pride now. :angry_NF:


----------



## Zangetsu (Nov 11, 2016)

Dishonored 2's launch-day bugs and DRM issues are nothing new in gaming; move on &ndash; Tech


----------



## BakBob (Nov 18, 2016)

Zangetsu said:


> Dishonored 2's launch-day bugs and DRM issues are nothing new in gaming; move on – Tech



Such a crass writer, using derogative hashtags like "ConsolePeasants", overall very poorly written article that does nothing to help with the situation, even steam community discussion threads are more helpful than that "article".


----------



## chimera201 (Nov 18, 2016)

Zangetsu said:


> Dishonored 2's launch-day bugs and DRM issues are nothing new in gaming; move on &ndash; Tech



Why did he even write the article? Whatever is written in it is already known long ago.


----------

